

The Scale of the Universe (2012) - michokest
http://htwins.net/scale2/index.html

======
z3t4
What are total human height doing there? And what is it?

Btw, US get more tax revenue every year then there are galaxies in the
universe ...

------
argestes
It really creeps me when it starts to get dark. I don't know what's beyond
that. Too scary :(

